# Published photos in new book



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2008)

Microcosm, a US publisher, are releasing a planted aquarium book by Mary Sweeney this summer.

I'm pretty excited by any new book on plants, but especially as this features twenty of my photos.  I'm quite surprised to be honest as most were taken with my old compact cameras.

I'm also excited because it means I can now afford, without any question from my wonderful wife, a new macro lens for my Canon 10D.  I'm getting a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro, that's a pretty nice lens.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2008)

Congrats George   Were they pics of your own tanks or a mixture of other stuff?  Whats the book going to be called?


----------



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2008)

Thanks, Steve.

My photos are a mixture of my older aquascapes and plant/fish macros.  Nothing special really.  Many of them are from my old 2MP compact so the prints will be small.

I can't remember the book title right now (I'm at work), I'll let you know soon.  I get two complementary copies when it's released.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Apr 2008)

Nice one brother!

Farmer's going global hey, love your work.


----------



## Martin (18 Apr 2008)

Nice one George, World Domination beckons, now if you can just sort out the global credit crisis and world peace , you can have the weekend off!


----------



## Azaezl (18 Apr 2008)

Congratulations, you must be so pleased  Always nice to see your name and / or photos in print....

<--- Kelly 


Is this the book;

http://www.amazon.com/101-Best-Aquarium ... 667&sr=1-8


----------



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

Kel - that's it.  Release date Aug '08.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

congratulations George, how did all that come about then?


----------



## Arana (18 Apr 2008)

Congrats mate, nice 1


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Apr 2008)

Congratulations George! Nice one. Will look out for the book come summertime. Have fun with the macro!  

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (18 Apr 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice one brother!



ditto


----------



## TDI-line (18 Apr 2008)

That's great news George.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2008)

Good work George 

Sam


----------



## Joecoral (22 Apr 2008)

oo, well done george!
and from what I hear, that is a quality lens, you wont be disappointed


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks, everyone.



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> oo, well done george!
> and from what I hear, that is a quality lens, you wont be disappointed



Thanks.  I can't wait to try it out.  I'm off to 'test drive' one tomorrow.  Next is a flash gun...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm getting a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro, that's a pretty nice lens.


Thats a quality lens indeed, but for taking shots of tanks I would rather go for the 50mm or 60mm macro lenses, ortherwise you need to stand quite a bit far to take full tanks shots  I have a Tamron 90mm macro which as been voted the best macro lens, beatting the Canon and Nikon macro lens. Not by much though, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips.

I have a Sigma 17-35mm f.8-4.0 that I use for full-tank shots in my hallway (and landscapes).  The 100mm will be fine for tanks in my living room, and macros, of course.

I may invest in some small primes at a later date.

I'll look into the Tamron 90mm a bit more but I hear the Canon is superior...  http://photo.net/equipment/canon/can-tam-macro/


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'll look into the Tamron 90mm a bit more but I hear the Canon is superior...


The differences are not really much considering what you want the lens for, the main difference is on price, but if that doesn't matter then go for the Canon 

Some tests I did to see what it was like:

EDIT: Removed images!


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2008)

Unfortunately I can't see the pics right now due to security settings on my work computer.

I'll go with the Canon.  I may get into portrait stuff too, that this lens is also good for.  Any photography stuff I get is tax deductable so I may as well get the best I can afford.  I'm already waiting for Canon to bring out the successor to the 5D...  Don't tell the missus though!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

Used a difference site for photo hosting which is not very good, have re-upped the photos:


----------



## Aquaspot World (24 Apr 2008)

Congratulations George. The new book is using about 50 of our photos as well.


----------

